# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  الدليل الشركات في الإمارات

## فهمي سامر

*الدليل	الشركات في الإمارات*

 من خلال هذا الموضوع، أود تعريفكم بدليل الشركات المسجلة في دولة الإمارات. ما يميز هذا الدليل بأنه مربوط بالجهات المختصة بترخيص الشركات بالدولة ولذلك فإن المعلومات في صفحاته حديثة ويتم تحديثها تلقائياً في حام قامت أحد الشركات بتجديد معلوماتها أو إلغاء رخصتها.  
كما يمكنك من خلال الدليل معرفة معلومات تفصيلية عن كل شركة، حيث يمكنك معرفة موقع الشركة عبر خرائط قوقل لتصل إليها بضغطه زر. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن أنشطة كل شركة مسجلة ومذكورة في الدليل مما يتيح لك التأكد بأن هذه الشركة مرخصة لتأدية الأعمال التي تود تنفيذها لديك. إضافة الى ذلك يمكن معرفة عمر مؤسسة، وهذا مهم لمعرفة مدى خبرته الشركة في المجال والسوق المحلي فدائماً ينصح بالتعامل مع الشركات التي لديها عده سنوات بالسوق.
على سبيل المثال كنت تبحث شركة مختصة في المقاولات، يمكنك الدخول للدليل والاطلاع على معلومات أكثر من 5000 شركة مقاولات مسجلة في الدولة والتواصل معها مباشرة. او نجار، هنالك أكثر من 400 نجار في الدليل.  
الان ومع هذا الدليل، نسعى الى ان نجعل مهمة البحث سهلة بالإضافة الى اننا نقوم بتلقي الملاحظات والعمل عليها لتطوير الدليل ليتناسب مع احتياجات مستخدمينا بشكل مستمر.

----------

